# Rebuilding Vintage Specialized FSX Fork



## tkd4au (Mar 27, 2008)

Hey Everyone!

I am pretty new to the MTBR forums but not new to mountain biking. I have been riding mountain bikes in some form since 1990 and have a vintage '92 Specialized Stumpjumper that I still ride and want to revive. To do this I need a fork rebuild kit for a Specialized FSX Carbon/Titanium fork (the one with tapered legs) .

Check out the vintage photo gallery for some shots of the bike and fork.
http://gallery.mtbr.com/showphoto.php?photo=164171

I know about Hippie Tech, but they won't work on it so I am simply looking for a rebuild kit with air/oil cartridge or replacement springs (if possible) that will fit that fork, but I don't know which ones.

If anyone can help me I'd really appreciate the info. I need a kit and maybe any service instructions if there is an old manual out there somewhere.

Thanks!


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

why won't hippie tech work on it?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

It's basically a Mag21 SL Ti with carbon lowers...not sure why Jerry wouldn't work on it.


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

TF Tuned in the UK will work on it. But you must provide new seals (Enduro for example).


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Are the carbon lowers the problem? Did they have issues with those, I don't recall.


----------



## LakeBluffer (Aug 3, 2004)

Years ago, before he became tech editor at cyclingnews.com, James Huang had a shock tuning business called angryasian.com. He rebuilt an FSX for me using an Englund Total Air kit. The fork has worked well ever since. You might be able to track a kit down.

I agree with the theory that hippie tech wouldn't won't work on it because the fork legs are carbon fiber. While my FSX has stood up to some pretty hard use, there have been stories about catastrophic failures.


----------



## tkd4au (Mar 27, 2008)

Archangel,
Jerry at Hippie Tech said he wouldn't rebuild it due to "age and safety issues". I assume he is referring to a problem that caused a recall regarding the carbon lowers separating from the crown, but there was a fix for that (diff. bolts and torque settings) and of course that was taken care of at the time. I am a 5'4", 130# female and I don't ride really hard so I'm confident that it will hold up. I just have a leaky seal on one side and need it fixed. 
Thanks!


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

tkd4au said:


> Archangel,
> Jerry at Hippie Tech said he wouldn't rebuild it due to "age and safety issues". I assume he is referring to a problem that caused a recall regarding the carbon lowers separating from the crown, but there was a fix for that (diff. bolts and torque settings) and of course that was taken care of at the time. I am a 5'4", 130# female and I don't ride really hard so I'm confident that it will hold up. I just have a leaky seal on one side and need it fixed.
> Thanks!


If it's just a leaky seal and that seal is available from Enduro seals, it should be a relatively easy fix that a LBS who has shock servicing skills should be able to tackle.


----------



## toyota200x (Sep 9, 2005)

Best of luck. That is great looking bike.


----------



## tkd4au (Mar 27, 2008)

ssmike,

That is great news, but I think the seal that is the issue is the weird black one that's about 1/2" long and that you put the needle through when adding air. That's where the bubbles are, anyway. Thanks for any further insight into a solution. You guys are great!


----------



## tkd4au (Mar 27, 2008)

Thank you, toyota200x.
I love my old Stumpjumper. The "Cheese".


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

I can fix it for you. PM me if interested.


----------



## bourget117 (Mar 15, 2006)

i had one of the last fsx judy forks (96). i rebuilt the entire fork last year inside and out because I didn't want to get rid of it. its on my 94 Merlin. I replaced all the internals with a Englund total air kit, then replaced the brace with a stiffer carbon Shock Bones Brace found on ebay, and last replaced the ugly heavy shock boots with a set of Rock Shox shower caps instead. weighs around 2.9 pounds, looks awesome, and performs drastically better. So I would look around to see what you can find for it. You might be surprised what parts are still available for it.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

bourget117 said:


> i had one of the last fsx judy forks (96). i rebuilt the entire fork last year inside and out because I didn't want to get rid of it. its on my 94 Merlin. I replaced all the internals with a Englund total air kit, then replaced the brace with a stiffer carbon Shock Bones Brace found on ebay, and last replaced the ugly heavy shock boots with a set of Rock Shox shower caps instead. weighs around 2.9 pounds, looks awesome, and performs drastically better. So I would look around to see what you can find for it. You might be surprised what parts are still available for it.


Easier to find Judy parts than Mag21 parts.


----------



## bourget117 (Mar 15, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Easier to find Judy parts than Mag21 parts.


you got a good point it is easier.


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

I know im about 2 years late on this but i have the same fork and just called shoxpital last week about a rebuild. He will do it


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

manbeer said:


> I know im about 2 years late on this but i have the same fork and just called shoxpital last week about a rebuild. He will do it


Which fork? The FSX or the *JUDY* FSX? There's a huge difference between the two.


----------



## bryanus (Jun 1, 2008)

I had B. Rose of Shockspital do my Judy FSX earlier this year also...which is now for sale on the 'bay. now. ;-)


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

Zanetti said:


> Which fork? The FSX or the *JUDY* FSX? There's a huge difference between the two.


FSX, mag 21 sl ti style, carbon lowers...same as the one in the OP


----------



## zubbeyboy (Apr 27, 2010)

I have a FSX Carbon Ti Fork that needs rebuilt. My bike shop called around to no avail. Anyone?
Please email me at [email protected]
Thank You


----------



## benwitt11 (May 1, 2005)

Brian Rose, Shockspital MPLS MN. Good man.


----------



## zubbeyboy (Apr 27, 2010)

benwitt11 said:


> Brian Rose, Shockspital MPLS MN. Good man.


THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Stylus (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm trying to pull the stanchions form the carbon lowers of my FSX, looks like i have all the bolts unscrewed but it won' t give? Is this just a matter of applying more force or is there something i need to unscrew on the inside of the legs some sort?


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

Stylus said:


> I'm trying to pull the stanchions form the carbon lowers of my FSX, looks like i have all the bolts unscrewed but it won' t give? Is this just a matter of applying more force or is there something i need to unscrew on the inside of the legs some sort?


thread the screws back n a bit and give either of them a whack with a rubber mallet or plastic headed hammer. This should break loose the lowers from the stanchions. Once again remove the screws and you should be able to pull the lowers from the stanchions.


----------

